

The most insightful parts of Earth: The Sequel - Alex3917

So my dad co-authored this book, Earth: The Sequel, about how entrepreneurs are going to be the driving force behind the upcoming energy revolution. I took all the most insightful parts of the book and put them in a MindMap, and then got permission to post the MindMap online.<p>I put number icons next to the nodes that I thought news.yc people would find most insightful, taking into account the general interests of the group and what I thought people would already know based on the stories that get up voted here.<p>Also, the questions in bold are topics I thought would make good blog posts, albeit some are only tangentially related to what's in the book. If you find ideas in here that you think are useful, feel free to blog about them.<p>You can view the MindMap on the web via a flash applet here:<p>http://www.alexkrupp.com/earth.html<p>Or, you can download FreeMind 0.9.0 Beta19 and the original file here:<p>http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=7118<p>http://www.alexkrupp.com/earth.mm<p>The advantage of the latter is that you can navigate with the arrow keys and spacebar, and it's a lot prettier. (Go into Preferences -&#62; Appearance and check "Edges start from one point at root node" for best results. Apparently the Flash applet doesn't have this functionality yet.)<p>Hope this is useful.
======
sh1mmer
Looking at the mind map this looks like a great book.

I'm buying a copy from Amazon now ([http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Sequel-
Reinvent-Energy-Warming/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Sequel-Reinvent-
Energy-
Warming/dp/0393066908/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217790556&sr=8-1))

I really believe in the idea that outsiders to the traditional energy business
are going to bring the disruptive technology because they don't have the same
incentive to be inert.

~~~
noodle
i spy a referral link

~~~
sh1mmer
Lol. I deliberately didn't. Thought about it ;) Didn't seem inkeeping with the
spirit of hacker news though.

~~~
noodle
ref=pd_bbs_sr_1

------
prakash
That's a very interesting way to present content.

~~~
Alex3917
Ehh looks like a swing and a miss so far, but I guess that's just the nature
of experimenting and risk taking.

